# Xbox One Halts Streaming to Tivo App



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Interesting interaction tonight between our Roamio, the Tivo App and Xbox One. My wife was on the exercise machine and was watching a show on her iPad via Tivo app from the Roamio. I turned on the Xbox One to play Halo and pow - she got the message that "there is problem streaming this show." It also kills the stream when the Xbox powers down. Very consistent, has worked every time we test it. I turned off Network Remote in the Roamio, no change. 

Any thoughts on what this might be?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is the XB1 setup to control the TiVo for pass through?


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Is the XB1 setup to control the TiVo for pass through?


Not that I'm aware of - everything goes through the Denon receiver via HDMI.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Update: turning on the Xbox also will kill the stream to our Tivo Mini as well. Makes sense I guess.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not really. The Stream and Mini are completely different. How are they all networked? Wired? MoCa? Wifi?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Curiously I also have a Tivo, Denon X3000 AVR and an Xbox One. Since last October I've had the Tivo's HDMI output going into a splitter and then to both the Denon and the Xbox One. I rarely use the Xbox for watching TV, just occasionally side-by-side while running something else on the Xbox.

Yesterday I did this, side-by-side through the Xbox. Seemed to work fine. Turned off the Xbox and switched the Denon back to the HDMI input that has the Tivo. Now I'm getting some drop-outs from the Tivo by itself into the Denon. Loses the signal briefly (see a message from the Panasonic 55") and then it comes back. Oddly, the Xbox is off. Well, 'in standby' not hard powered off.

I've yet to debug it further. Given the finicky nature of HDMI handshaking and the sudden appearance of this (right after using the Xbox) I'm going to start by removing power to the Xbox entirely (not just soft-power off).


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Not really. The Stream and Mini are completely different. How are they all networked? Wired? MoCa? Wifi?


Everything is Ethernet. And to be clear we don't have a Stream, just Roamio, the iOS apps and Tivo Mini.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Kind of a silly question but did you check the ip addresses of the XB1 and the Roamio? It kind of sounds like you may have duplicate ip addresses.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Welshdog said:


> Everything is Ethernet. And to be clear we don't have a Stream, just Roamio, the iOS apps and Tivo Mini.


Curiously, the Stream interface gets its own IP address, in addition to the Roamio. This even though it's just the one hardware box providing both. At least that's what I saw when I first set up my Roamio unit last year. No idea if that's still the situation.

As has been suggested, make sure your router and devices aren't getting the same IP addresses. Safest bet is to set up a DHCP reserved lease for each device. Most routers have features to do this. That way devices will always get their same address (unless you replace them with different units).

Bear in mind that lots of things want IP addresses these days. Tablets, phones, WiFi-based home automation lights (WeMo, etc). Be sure your DHCP lease range is large enough to allow all your devices to get an address. If your router isn't offering a large enough range and you run out of devices it's entirely possible to see the sort of disruption you encountered.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Welshdog said:


> Everything is Ethernet. And to be clear we don't have a Stream, just Roamio, the iOS apps and Tivo Mini.


The stream is built in the Roamio. The Ip of the stream might be the problem, My Ip of the stream is 1 above the Roamio


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Welshdog said:


> Everything is Ethernet. And to be clear we don't have a Stream, just Roamio, the iOS apps and Tivo Mini.


Even though it's inside the Roamio the hardware for streaming is the same as an external Stream. It even has a separate IP address. If you're using static IP addresses it could be causing some sort of conflict.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

The Roamio and Xbox are on DHCP and my range is large enough to handle all devices. Their IPs were different. Just for grins I put the Xbox into a DMZ and a fixed IP (had been previously set up for Xbox 360) and the behavior has not changed - iPad dropped the stream as I shut down the Xbox. This is a curious issue.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Do you have the ipad set to peer wireless or to screen mirror to the Xbox, perhaps its switching over to that when it sees the console powers up?


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Do you have the ipad set to peer wireless or to screen mirror to the Xbox, perhaps its switching over to that when it sees the console powers up?


Nope, no Xbox software on the iPad. Plus the Tivo Mini exhibits the same behavior.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Perhaps turning Xbox on/off is causing a power spike that is affecting other devices on the outlet such as the Roamio and Mini.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Perhaps turning Xbox on/off is causing a power spike that is affecting other devices on the outlet such as the Roamio and Mini.


Right up there with sunspots. Yes, anything is possible, but lots of it is pretty unlikely. Especially if there's any kind of repeatability with a problem.

My own Xbox/Tivo voodoo seems to have resolved itself by hard power-cycling the Xbox. As in, pulling the power cord out the back of the Xbox, not just using the on-screen control.

Have you power-cycled all your gear? The router, the switches, the Tivo units, the Xbox? While it's often the first step of a lot of stupid tech support calls, there's some potential value to it when it comes to networking gear being stupid about retaining incorrect information.

You mention your range is large enough, but how many addresses are being assigned? How many spare addresses remain? And how much traffic is being pushed through the network? Many routers over the years have had trouble handling lots of simultaneous sessions (as in, torrents, downloaders, etc). Unlikely, but an edge-case worth considering.

There's always the possibility that something on the network is defective and causing disruptions beyond it's designed functions. Any chance you can isolate your devices to only the bare minimum number connected (not just powered-off) and repeat the test?

I seem to recall an issue where the Xbox had previously been configured for WiFi and didn't disconnect itself even when a wired connection had been made. Any chance yours was once on Wifi? If so, disconnect the wired cable and look in the settings to see what IP address it tries using.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

wkearney99 said:


> My own Xbox/Tivo voodoo seems to have resolved itself by hard power-cycling the Xbox. As in, pulling the power cord out the back of the Xbox, not just using the on-screen control.
> 
> Have you power-cycled all your gear? The router, the switches, the Tivo units, the Xbox?


 Yep, no change.



> You mention your range is large enough, but how many addresses are being assigned? How many spare addresses remain? And how much traffic is being pushed through the network? Many routers over the years have had trouble handling lots of simultaneous sessions (as in, torrents, downloaders, etc). Unlikely, but an edge-case worth considering.


 My range is almost 200 addresses with only 14 being used that I can see on my router list. There are only two of us in the house so when the disconnect occurs there would only be two significant data users, the iPad or Mini connected to the Roamio and the Xbox. The disconnect occurs only during startup or shutdown of the Xbox. It does not happen while I'm playing and she is streaming. I just made it drop right now and she isn't here, so it's happening with even fewer devices on the network.



> There's always the possibility that something on the network is defective and causing disruptions beyond it's designed functions. Any chance you can isolate your devices to only the bare minimum number connected (not just powered-off) and repeat the test?


 Not yet, I'll get to that at some point.



> I seem to recall an issue where the Xbox had previously been configured for WiFi and didn't disconnect itself even when a wired connection had been made. Any chance yours was once on Wifi? If so, disconnect the wired cable and look in the settings to see what IP address it tries using.


 Never set up for wireless. I pulled the ethernet cable and it didn't connect to anything. Did not appear on my wireless network.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just as a counter point I also have an XB1 and regularly play it while my wife is watching a Mini in the other room. We have never had this issue. So it's not an inherent conflict between the two devices. It seems to be something specific to your setup.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Just as a counter point I also have an XB1 and regularly play it while my wife is watching a Mini in the other room. We have never had this issue. So it's not an inherent conflict between the two devices. It seems to be something specific to your setup.


Have you tried what I am seeing? Turning Xbox off or on while someone is streaming off a Roamio? Curious.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Just as a counter point I also have an XB1 and regularly play it while my wife is watching a Mini in the other room. We have never had this issue. So it's not an inherent conflict between the two devices. It seems to be something specific to your setup.


Similarly, I have never had issues with streaming from Roamio to Minis regardless of how many times the xbox one power cycles. It has never interfered.


----------



## phreaked (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm thinking this has something to do with a possible port forwarding conflict, I don't know what ports everything would be using, though. Sometimes a modem and router restart could fix this stuff. 
It's definitely network related though, and if you ran everything through a computer and did packet inspection using Wireshark, you'd see the interruption happening in the data. But none of that is easy to setup or use.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't have an iPad but reading thru this thread, maybe try putting XBox software/app on the iPad so the iPad knows what the XBox is doing, see if that helps?

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Welshdog said:


> Have you tried what I am seeing? Turning Xbox off or on while someone is streaming off a Roamio? Curious.


Yep, no issue at all


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

phreaked said:


> I'm thinking this has something to do with a possible port forwarding conflict, I don't know what ports everything would be using, though. Sometimes a modem and router restart could fix this stuff.
> It's definitely network related though, and if you ran everything through a computer and did packet inspection using Wireshark, you'd see the interruption happening in the data. But none of that is easy to setup or use.


I'm going to look at the ports/forwarding. The Xbox uses:

Port 88 (UDP)
Port 3074 (UDP and TCP)
Port 53 (UDP and TCP)
Port 80 (TCP)
Port 500 (UDP)
Port 3544 (UDP)
Port 4500 (UDP)

Roamio uses:

Port 37, 80, 7288, 7287, 8080, 8081 and 5223. Roamio reports that all ports are available and configured to it's needs. The only one common is 80, which practically everything uses since it is the http port. I checked my forwarded ports in my router - none are in conflict. I have several ports forwarded for cameras and home automation remote access. I might be able to try setting the router to default setting for a clean start, but I need to be sure I can save my current settings. I actually find the Xbox One much more accommodating than the 360 was. The Xbone worked perfectly right out of the box, whereas the 360 needed things to be tweaked over the years.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

It was a bad switch. New switch no problems.
Now if we could only get the Roamio to stream to a device for more than 10 minutes without dropping the stream I would be happy.

Thanks for the advice and suggestions.


----------



## MoopMeep (Apr 7, 2003)

Interesting, a few days ago I noticed this problem. Tivo Roamio and Mini connected via MOCA to an Actiontec MI424WR rev I (as a moca to Ethernet bridge) and that goes to a Linksys ea6900 router. The playstation 4 is plugged into the Ethernet port on the roamio (Ethernet to moca bridge). My wife was watching the mini and when I turned on/off the ps4 it would complain it lost connection.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

MoopMeep said:


> Interesting, a few days ago I noticed this problem. Tivo Roamio and Mini connected via MOCA to an Actiontec MI424WR rev I (as a moca to Ethernet bridge) and that goes to a Linksys ea6900 router. The playstation 4 is plugged into the Ethernet port on the roamio (Ethernet to moca bridge). My wife was watching the mini and when I turned on/off the ps4 it would complain it lost connection.


Yep sounds familiar. You'll have to try removing bits of equipment until you find the culprit. With your setup it might be harder since you have a lot of conversion going on. Maybe get a really long CAT5 cable and try connecting either the the mini or PS4 directly to the router, bypassing the MOCA to ethernet stuff.


----------



## MoopMeep (Apr 7, 2003)

Did more testing.
Romio and TiVo mini connected via MOCA to an Actiontec 424wr rev I in bridge mode. Main router is Linksys ea6900 but the problem also occurs if I use my old netgear wndr3700 router.
I have TiVo mini and watching live tv (which is coming through from the roamio).
If I connect either my PS4 or Apple MacBook into the roamio (Ethernet to moca bridge) and then turn it on/off, the mini disconnects and complains the network is down. If I plug the devices directly into the Actiontec, this problem doesn't occur. 
So it seems like the problem only happens when using the bridging feature on the roamio. Seems like the router probably isn't the problem. Might be a problem with the Actiontec but I don't have another moca bridge to test. Might be an issue with moca? Maybe you can't connect stuff on the fly with moca without causing an interruption.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MoopMeep said:


> Did more testing.
> Romio and TiVo mini connected via MOCA to an Actiontec 424wr rev I in bridge mode. Main router is Linksys ea6900 but the problem also occurs if I use my old netgear wndr3700 router.
> I have TiVo mini and watching live tv (which is coming through from the roamio).
> If I connect either my PS4 or Apple MacBook into the roamio (Ethernet to moca bridge) and then turn it on/off, the mini disconnects and complains the network is down. If I plug the devices directly into the Actiontec, this problem doesn't occur.
> So it seems like the problem only happens when using the bridging feature on the roamio. Seems like the router probably isn't the problem. Might be a problem with the Actiontec but I don't have another moca bridge to test. Might be an issue with moca? Maybe you can't connect stuff on the fly with moca without causing an interruption.


As posted to what I have to assume is your thread over on the TiVo Troubleshooting Forums...

- - - - -

TiVo doesn't support what you're trying to do with your Roamio Plus/Pro DVR; that said, I suspect you've seen reports of many people successfully employing the MoCA-capable TiVo DVRs in this manner.

I'd suggest double-checking how you've configured the Roamio Pro (it must only be configured to "Connect using MoCA" and NOT via the "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network" option, as the latter might produce the symptoms you're seeing, with the Roamio bridging your coax/MoCA traffic to nowhere). Also, after ensuring the Roamio is correctly configured (using "Connect using MoCA"), be sure to reboot it and power-down all your MoCA devices -- and then power them back on, allowing the Actiontec MoCA bridge to stabilize before powering-on the Mini and Roamio.


----------

